# yard-man MTD



## texparks (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Yard-Man 604g (13at604g755). 
The battery goes dead after just a few cuts, when it was new. bought another new battery, and the same thing happened. 
While investigating, I only have 5.4 volts in the system, with the motor running, without the battery connected. 
If I test the alternator lead (on the DC side of the diode), with the connector unpluged from the system, I get 12 volts. 
I have tested just about every possible combination I could think of to figure out why I get different readings. 
I need help trying to figure out if these readings are normal, or if they are not normal, what the problem might be.
Mike


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not sure what the correct readings should be but do the readings change depending on the engine speed? Normally the voltage should increase with engine speed.


----------



## texparks (Jan 23, 2010)

The voltage does change with engine speed. directly from the alternator, @medium/full throttle, the voltage is 30V A/C

The other side of the diode is 15V D/C ( unpluged from the rest of the system)

Pluged into the system, the last reading is 5V D/C with the battery disconnected.


----------



## texparks (Jan 23, 2010)

My first question to everyone is... How is the proper way to test the charging system on this mower? And what are the test perameters?......Answers to these questions would help me to know weather I acctualy have problem or not. ( Ibelive I have a problem, iI just don't kow what it is)


----------

